# Did you know that Obama signed Executive Order 16303?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Did you know that Obama recently signed Executive Order 16303?

People are outraged because this little-known executive order could be the trigger that leads to more government control… and possibly even martial law.

Because thanks to this executive order, Obama now has the power to take complete control of our country at the drop of a hat.

Here's what the Washington Times warned:

"Executive Order 16303 (National Defense Resources Preparedness) states that, in case of a war or national emergency, the federal government has the authority to take over almost every aspect of American society. Food, livestock, farming equipment, manufacturing, industry, energy, transportation, hospitals, health care facilities, water resources, defense and construction - all of it could fall under the full control of Mr. Obama. The order empowers the president to dispense these vast resources as he sees fit during a national crisis."

That sure sounds like martial law.

The worst part? Obama can choose when and where to use this new power… it's not restricted by Congress in any way… so he could decide to use it whenever it suits his fancy.

And not to be a fear monger, but can you imagine what could happen if Hillary or Bernie gets elected? They'll be able to use Executive Order 16303 too.

Yikes!

It makes sense that some folks see this as an unprecedented move by the government to take over even more of our personal freedoms… squash them up and toss them by the wayside… along with the other freedoms that they've already trampled and left in the dirt recently.

Here's the important thing...

This is a huge wake-up call on how critical it is that you get prepared NOW to be more self-reliant and ready for anything.

Because you don't ever want to rely on this or any government to take care of you in a crisis.

Makes sense, right?

There is an old saying used throughout history by dictators like Mao and Stalin: "Control the food, control the people."

So the 1st thing you need to worry about in a crisis or natural disaster situation is where your next meal is coming from. You don't want to have to look at your family and have to tell them "We're running out of food" or worse yet "We've got nothing to eat."

The problem is that simply buying canned or bulk foods at the store won't cut it because they don't last long enough, they're susceptible to rodents and bugs, and they're not very portable. It's a common and potentially fatal mistake.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Lawful men need not abide to unlawful laws!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> There is an old saying used throughout history by dictators like Mao and Stalin: "Control the food, control the people."


Another one that closely resembles it: "Keep em fed and entertained, and you'll control em"

I agree wholeheartedly with your conclusion, . . . and just wanted to add the entertainment thing to bring up a note that jacks my jaws to no end.

The USA is in the middle of accepting and re-settling some 100,000 cowards unwilling to stand up and fight for their home land. Then they come here and want us to turn our country into a despotic trash pile like they left so that it won't "offend" them to have to live in a "different" society.

How does the average Joe American handle it?

1. Standing in line in 35 degree weather in New York City so they can get tickets for Saturday Night Live

2. Scouring the internet to find out if the washed up basketball player who spent $75,000 for 3 days in a whore house is still alive

3. Cheering on two has-been, washed up liberal idiots promising to give them anything they want, . . . for their vote.

4. Sitting idly by, . . . saying nary a word, . . . while the governor of California signs a law that registers every illegal alien to vote in California if they have drivers license.

OK, . . . I'm turning down the rant button, . . . gonna go play quietly in the other room

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

A fake attack or a man made disaster, like shutting down the coal plants and a grid failure in the winter. Martial law, and we end up with a third term dictator.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not sure 16303 actually gives the President more powers. It updates a 1950's law involving powers for the Federal Emergency Management Agency to Homeland Security; more a shifting of powers than new powers. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Order_13603

But since I don't trust Homeland Security and their agenda I don't see it as an improvement in our situation either.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Order 16303*

I concure wth the posting above.  This needs a little fact checking. Truman signed the original executive order just after WWII. Changes have been made by several presidents including Clinton. Obama made a change to the order as it existed which did not take away all our rights or give the government absolute power to sent us all not labor camps.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

So "appropriation" eh? So why get prepared when they can just come and take it from you under the guise of a national emergency?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Gimble said:


> So "appropriation" eh? So why get prepared when they can just come and take it from you under the guise of a national emergency?


Arms and Ammo is prepped to protect your labors.....


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

But why deny infowars, zerohedge and other peddling web sites their fear; obama has issued a similar EO each year, so did Bush, do did everyone back to the 50's.



FoolAmI said:


> I'm not sure 16303 actually gives the President more powers. It updates a 1950's law involving powers for the Federal Emergency Management Agency to Homeland Security; more a shifting of powers than new powers.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Order_13603
> 
> But since I don't trust Homeland Security and their agenda I don't see it as an improvement in our situation either.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have never liked such laws not matter how far back they go. All it takes are a few truly evil people and a bunch of compliant idiots for the worst imaginable scenario to take place with such decrees. Dwight 55 makes a great point. The average American does not pay attention to anything important.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Reading the wiki on it it seems like this executive order just updated some previous legislation from the 50's namely removing FEMA as the principle agency and putting in DHS. I don't see a smoking gun here


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

This is no difference of what happened to Great Britian during WW11. The government took control of everything including the farms. They told the farmers what to plant and how much. How much livestock to raise and how much milk they had to produce. They send wardens around to grade the farmers. They could only keep very little of what they produced. The rest was turned over to the Government. If you didn't obey, you lost your farm and someone else took over. Over 2200 lost their farms during the war.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Surprise, surprise, surprise!!!! I guess I'll have to get a big a$$ magnet and go try to fine those firearms that went overboard.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Gimble said:


> So "appropriation" eh? So why get prepared when they can just come and take it from you under the guise of a national emergency?


Actually what the order does is allow the government to place mandatory orders - for various items (food fuel etc) - and force you the "contractor" to comply. Originally intended to prevent companies or unions to hold up delivery of war material to gouge prices or increase wage demands.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Lawful men need not abide to unlawful laws!


But as we have seen lately to many leo's do as told regardless if it's Constitutional or morally right.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

ekim said:


> But as we have seen lately to many leo's do as told regardless if it's Constitutional or morally right.


I work with a LEO, told him if he ever came for my guns, he would end up face down in the mud!! He knew I was serious as a heart attack.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> I work with a LEO, told him if he ever came for my guns, he would end up face down in the mud!! He knew I was serious as a heart attack.


Great news. Now you've just telegraphed to all the cops in your area that you're willing to kill a cop.

Now I'm betting that they have you earmarked as a subject to be always treated as armed and dangerous


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Surprise, surprise, surprise!!!! I guess I'll have to get a big a$$ magnet and go try to fine those firearms that went overboard.


nah just buy new ones those will be rusted apart by now,LOL.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

they will do everything that this order states even if it wasn't on the books 
thug will be thugs
they don't care about you they don't care about me the only thing they care about is $$$ and how you can contribute to their pockets.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As others have said, this is nothing new.
The same hyperventilating "news" come out as regular as clockwork from such places as Infowars.

Twenty three years ago, after Hurricane Andrew leveled the town of Homestead, Florida a FEMA official stated on a news broadcast that although they had the federal authority to confiscate food and water from anyone having more than a 72 hour supply, they didn't need to do so "at this time."


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

The majority of Americans care more about a drug addicted ex basketball player that was found unconcious in a whore house than they do about what our tyrannical leaders are doing, and it's pretty damn sad.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Chipper said:


> A fake attack or a man made disaster, like shutting down the coal plants and a grid failure in the winter. Martial law, and we end up with a third term dictator.


That's what I'm waiting for... Anyone wonder why he is giving a enemy of the United states nuclear weapons???


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The President of the United States is a Terrorist.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> That's what I'm waiting for... Anyone wonder why he is giving a enemy of the United states nuclear weapons???


Fundamental Change


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> The President of the United States is a Terrorist.


Let me uplift you James m on your genteel choice of descriptive wording.

I've heard and tend to agree with much harsher terms, . . . but for today, . . . your idea is palatable.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 12, 2014)

The governments 76 year old long game is still in play apparently?
Executive Order 13603 -- National Defense Resources Preparedness : snopes.com


----------

